# Kurama vs Shukaku - Gyuki



## Isaiah13000 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Location: *War Battlefield (Juubi's Revival)
*Distance: *100 Meters
*Mindset:* In-character
*Knowledge:* Manga
*Conditions/Restrictions: *This is complete Kurama, so he's at his original size with his full power. He's about to face off with all of the other bijuu on his own, is he powerful enough to single-handedly defeat the rest of them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Aug 31, 2016)

Well.. 50% Kurama had faith in Gyuki handling 6/9 of the Bijuus. its hard to say whether 100% Kurama alone could take them all out. I'll give this to Kurama just because the whole portrayal thing he's got going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah he's powerful enough. The bijuudama he threatened Naruto with after having his chakra stolen and being beat down a bit by SM Naruto was massive:


That was only 50% Kurama, and weakened.

100% Kurama is more than double the size of Yang Kurama


and at least double the overall strength.

He destroys the bijuu with more powerful taijutsu, more durability, much more powerful bijuudama and far more stamina (chakra & physical). 

It's still a high diff win though, because of Gyuki who is far more versatile (tentacles stretching over kilometers, whirlwind, spree bijuudama) and powerful than the other 7.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 31, 2016)

Half of Kurama was enough to counter the Bijuudama of five other Bijuu and could roar and send five Bijuu flying back and was doing a decent job. I doubt these two Bijuu are strong enough to take out Kurama sadly

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bonly said:


> Half of Kurama was enough to counter the Bijuudama of five other Bijuu and could roar and send five Bijuu flying back and was doing a decent job. I doubt these two Bijuu are strong enough to take out Kurama sadly


Maybe I worded it badly, but I meant the Ichibi through Hachibi, as in all eight of them against Kurama. Not just Shukaku and Gyuki.


----------



## Android (Aug 31, 2016)

Prime Kurama's the beast who made Senju Hashirama look like shit

50 % Kurama who's about 33 % of prime Kurama's size and power was smacking around and ragdolling 5 Bijuu , and his TBB matched that of 5x standard TBB combined .
Yeah , the poor Bijuu are about to catch up a beating to death , Kurama will show them who's the big boss around here .

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, Kurama at full power squashes them all with ease.

A more interesting match-up in my eyes would be 50% Kurama vs Bijuu 1-8.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 1, 2016)

Kurama attacks they die quickly 
1-7 won't even last past the first attack 
Hachibi goes down on the second


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2016)

Werent the tailed beast portrayed as equals or was the tail thing legit?


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 1, 2016)

NinjaTensa said:


> Werent the tailed beast portrayed as equals or was the tail thing legit?



Only equal if you think kyuubi BD matching 5 of theirs shows equality


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2016)

Icegaze said:


> Only equal if you think kyuubi BD matching 5 of theirs shows equality




Well two things

1. Naruto was there

2. His main goal was to deflect it by aiming in a way that would throw off the trajectory, which doesnt really point to Kurama= 5 Bijuus


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 1, 2016)

NinjaTensa said:


> Well two things
> 
> 1. Naruto was there
> 
> 2. His main goal was to deflect it by aiming in a way that would throw off the trajectory, which doesnt really point to Kurama= 5 Bijuus



Yes with 50% of kyuubi power 

Kyuubi has also been shown spamming 12+ BD something no bijuu has even been shown to do 

Not sure what equality was ever demonstrated 



Zetsu even says absorb the 1-7 first they are weaker or something along those lines


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2016)

Icegaze said:


> Yes with 50% of kyuubi power
> 
> Kyuubi has also been shown spamming 12+ BD something no bijuu has even been shown to do
> 
> ...




Well The Bijuu all coordinated attacks against Madara and showed the same level of strength,

Bee can also spam the TBB too soo?

Yeah


----------



## Second Hokage Tobirama (Sep 1, 2016)

Well while I can see it kinda 50/50 ,but with Gyuki there too and Shukaku,the Bijuu Team may have a slightly advantage here. 

But for the sake of Naruto,Kishi made even 50% Kurama so much above the rest Bijuu that is just out of place and hilarious,making the rest look like pets,really ridiculous thing to do...so I think Kurama might take this!


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 1, 2016)

NinjaTensa said:


> Well The Bijuu all coordinated attacks against Madara and showed the same level of strength,
> 
> Bee can also spam the TBB too soo?
> 
> Yeah



Yh 4 BD vs 12 with Kurama could use in 1 panel 

But sure if you think ichibi= kyuubi why not 

You would be the only one who thinks that


----------



## Second Hokage Tobirama (Sep 1, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Prime Kurama's the beast who made Senju Hashirama look like shit
> 
> 50 % Kurama who's about 33 % of prime Kurama's size and power was smacking around and ragdolling 5 Bijuu , and his TBB matched that of 5x standard TBB combined .
> Yeah , the poor Bijuu are about to catch up a beating to death , Kurama will show them who's the big boss around here .


Well I think that was supposed to be a scene after the fight with Madara and Kyubi,since there are no evidence or mentionings of Hashirama ever fighting Kurama 1 on 1.


----------



## Android (Sep 1, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Well I think that was supposed to be a scene after the fight with Madara and Kyubi,since there are no evidence or mentionings of Hashirama ever fighting Kurama 1 on 1.


I didn't say they battled 1 on 1 , did i ??

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Second Hokage Tobirama (Sep 1, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> I didn't say they battled 1 on 1 , did i ??


True but to say that 100% Kurama is the one who did that to Hashirama is not correct,since we saw what happened to Kurama...his injuries were from Madara


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 1, 2016)

50% Kurama literally trashed a team of 5 Bijuu; it's true that the Bijuu powered focused by a jinchuuriki is stronger than the Bijuu roaming it freely (we have multiple hintings at this in the manga, with fair and clear statements) but 50% Kurama trashed them, again, no matter the advantage that BM gave to Kurama the gap was big. Even without having its power guided by a jinchuuriki, 100% Kurama eats all the other (8) Bijuu for breakfast. Far faster, far tougher, far more powerful. It is a battle of pure and simple raw power and Kurama's raw power literally eclipses the rest's, even if they join their forces.

Anyway, it was clearly stated in the manga (chapter 567) that the number of tails isn't representative of the Bijuu's strength. So the thing that more tails > more power is debunked, completely. Kurama completely trumps all the other Tailed Beasts; among the rest they are more or less on the same power level, which is why we saw them with more or less the same physical strength, toughness, chakra etc if we compare their feats or what they did when they were put one against another. The Hachibi seems more powerful than the other 1-7 Tailed Beasts only because of Killer B's relevance in the story, that lead the Hachibi to have more focus on him, but there's no reason for (to say) the Sanbi being unable to tank the Juubi's Bijuu Dama to a certain extend like the Hachibi did, or for the Nanabi to launch a Renzoku Bijuu Dama like the Hachibi did.


----------



## ARGUS (Sep 1, 2016)

12 barrage of TBB one shot 
Full Kyuubi mid diffs 

Half  Kyuubi would definitely lose though 
his flash TBB is on par with only 5 Bijuus 

now add 3 more and it gets overpowered with hiim getting wrecked


----------



## Seekingsoul (Sep 2, 2016)

They absolutely burn Kurama out till he exhaust himself and becomes a mere skeleton, then they obliterate his remains with little difficulty.


----------



## Android (Sep 2, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> True but to say that 100% Kurama is the one who did that to Hashirama is not correct,since we saw what happened to Kurama...his injuries were from Madara


Sigh ....
Not what i meant at all , without Kurama Madara would never been able to even push Hashirama to sage mode , without Kurama , the fight would not even get that far , Kurama is the one/beast/thing/dude that made the fight so damn hard for Hashirama .
Wait , vouching for Hashirama ?? dafuq am i doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Sep 2, 2016)

Raikiri19 said:


> the Sanbi being unable to tank the Juubi's Bijuu Dama to a certain extend like the Hachibi did


He didn't tank it , Kakashi teleported him/it to boxville .


Icegaze said:


> Zetsu even says absorb the 1-7 first they are weaker or something along those lines


Also , Itachi said that the Kyuubi needs to be sealed last in the Gedo Mazo to balance the chakra/power of the rest of the Bijuu or something like that .
And that was only Yang Kurama .


----------



## Saru (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd lean towards Kurama with high difficulty. I think NinjaTensa makes a good point that swatting away bijuudama with 50% of Kurama's chakra doesn't necessarily mean that 50% Kurama could take all of the bijuu on and win. It was only one coordinated attack that BM Naruto stopped, and the bijuu should be able to launch several more than that here.


----------

